# Germination in organic soil thoughts



## pebadee (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all. My plans for my next grow are always changing and it went from indoor back to outdoor via greenhouse. I have a few seeds of two different strains and was wondering if I can germinate them in my existing soil, 33% peat/coco, 33% perlite/clay pebbles and 33% EWC/woody compost amended with neem, alfalfa, kelp, crab, dolo, gypsy and rock dust. My girls are finishing up in the current media (my first grow ever).


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure you can.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2015)

I always use a seed starter mix that has no nutrients in it. An inert medium.


----------



## pebadee (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Rosebud. Should I try them in the red solo cups with some seedling mix? If so, how should I do the drain holes on the bottom?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2015)

Cut the bottom edges with scissors and then poke some holes in the cup. I use a skewer to do that. Keep a saucer under them and soon they will drink up the water left in the saucer. Don't leave water in the saucer now, but when they get older.
Red solo cups with seed starter sounds perfect. This is my favorite method of germinating seeds. http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide  it is a good read. makes sense.


----------



## pebadee (Sep 15, 2015)

Alright, thanks for the link. Was just in the middle of a youtube video lol. Thanks again!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Cut the bottom edges with scissors and then poke some holes in the cup. I use a skewer to do that. Keep a saucer under them and soon they will drink up the water left in the saucer. Don't leave water in the saucer now, but when they get older.
> Red solo cups with seed starter sounds perfect. This is my favorite method of germinating seeds. http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide it is a good read. makes sense.


 

 Nice link, good read actually, learned a little something more.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad WW. i just think it makes so much common sense.. I love Mandala.


----------

